# scan before clomid and who has prescribed your clomid? gp or gyne?



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hey girls,

i am due to take clomid on my next cycle which should start at the weekend or early next week.  because i have a history of ovarian cysts and endometriosis, i need a scan before i commence treatment.  anyway, it's down to the wire and my gp hasn't yet arranged a scan.  i called my private gyne's secretary who is going to try tto get me booked in for a scan with gyne tmrw but it looks unlikely.  anyway, i wondered if you all have had scans prior to clomid.  also, has your gp prescribed the clomid or are you under the care of your gyne for the duration of clomid?  help bc not having this organized is driving me nuts      

carrie
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,  I was not scanned before starting clomid and my consultant precribed it for me, I have never been monitored and I am now on my 4th cycle.

But saying that I am only on it to boost.  

I hope you get your scan tomorrow to put your mind at rest xxx


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

thank you for your replies!!!

my gyne's secretary called back and my fert gyne said it wasn't necessary as they'll scan me on days 9 - 11.  plus i just had a scan in june/july so am hopefully ok!!

hope you are ok and good luck!!!

xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Different hospitals and consultants have varying procedures so some may get monitoring such as scans and/or progesterone blood tests whilst others don't.

I too have a history of endo (diagnosed 18yrs ago, 4 laparoscopies) including endometrioma (endo cysts) and was prescribed 6mths of clomid last year to boost - I ovulate naturally so basically to release more eggs.

I didn't have a scan before treatment started (although I'd had 4th hysteroscopy only few months before & 4th lap a year before) ..I did have monitoring scans for the first 3mths of taking clomid - one each cycle just before ovulation so around cd10 each month as I ovulate cd14.

If you're having monitoring scans from around cd9 onwards then they will be able to detect any developing follicles and will be able to keep an eye on any "endo flare ups".

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

thanks, minxy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya sweetcheeks
just wanted to wish you luck. I'm also an endo lass and also am prone to cysts (have one now).  I had to have a hycosy scan and subsequent lap (they thought my tubes were blocked) before I could start clomid.  My gynae wrote to my gp who has been issuing my prescriptions. xxx


----------

